# Orange roaming en Italie sur TIM 4G



## christo-67 (20 Juillet 2014)

Bonjours ! 

Je suis en Italie pour les vacance j'ai souscrit a un pass voyage 20 pour 800mo de data sur 7jour 

Mai j'ai pas la 4G ! 

L'iPad la trouve mai ça ne marche pas ( y a bien le petit 4g écrit à coter de l'opérateur ) 
Quand je la désactive dans les réglage la ça passe en 3G 
Du coup ça marche ... 

Ma question est donc comment faire pour faire marcher la 4G italienne de TIM sur mon iPad Air est mon iPhone 5S aussi au passage ...

En France ça marche très bien ! 

J'ai un forfait orange origami jet France 

Quand j'avais acheter mon 5S j'avais du faire une mise a jour des réglage opérateur pour que ça marche ... Car j'avais que la 3G il me proposer même pas la 4g

Mai la y me propose rien =\

J'ai vérifier sur orange.fr y dise que y a le roaming 4g chez Tim donc c'est bon 

Y donne 3,7,20 pour les fréquence 

C'est la que ça coince ? Mon iPad vien d'un Apple store français ! Modèle A1475 

Merci pour votre aide !


----------

